# Sponge Filters for a 5gal?



## FlyingCuttlefish (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm hoping to upgrade Galileo's 5 gal with a good sponge filter. The tiny thing his tank came with is not only unnecessarily noisy, but it's also impossible to find the correct cartridges to replace (and I live in an area with both a Petco and Petsmart within driving distance). I've heard great things about sponge filters and already have an air pump lying around not being used. For anybody with sponge filter experience, what kind should I be looking for?


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25120286409...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I bought one of the minis and I bought the larger one. The XY-2835 and XY-2836 model are for 5 gallons. The first one looks like a short, wider one and then the second model for 5 gallons is a tall, skinny one. With these models you don't need an air stone, the airline just fits into a spot on top of the sponge.


----------



## Flutteri (Aug 31, 2011)

I've used these in my tanks:

For 10 Gallon tank:
http://bestaquariumfilter.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/aquarium-sponge-filter-setup.jpg

For 4.5 Gallon tank:
http://www.e-comcyber.com/stock/pet/AQ14/c.jpg

The bigger is XY-2822 and the smaller is XY-2830. Both are great and cheap. I ordered mine through eBay, cost around 2 US Dollars.  I've never tried hydro-sponge filters but I've heard they are excellent choice also.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrLYm-ZDGLw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I thought about making one like this for a 5 gallon planted tank I want to do


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I LOOOVE these kind of filters. I think these will work for a 5 gallon. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-0-Length-Fish-Aquarium-Black-Soft-Sponge-Stone-Water-Filter-/390566208001


----------



## sugarunicorn (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm a fan of Hydor Pros -- the Hydor Pro I would probably work well. They have a coarser sponge material that holds beneficial bacteria a lot better ime.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I've been wondering about sponge filters myself. Can you use them on like a 30 gallon with like 12 fish? I found an internal that has a sponge on the inside.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

A sponge filter is driven by an airpump, as opposed to an internal filter with its motor.
The Hydro series are top-of-the-line sponge filters,. They can be used with an airstone for better efficiency and quieter operation. The Hydro Mini is appropriate for a 5g tank. It's what I use. They come in a range of sizes up to 125g. Amazon.com: ATI HYDRO SPONGE FILTER MINI LUSTAR HS900 7 GALLON: Pet Supplies
(I don't know about Hydor Pro filters)

The little filter that Tree recommends, I think can take an airstone (Is that right, Tree?). It would be fine in a 5g with just a Betta. At that price, you can't afford to build one.


----------



## sugarunicorn (Aug 20, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> A sponge filter is driven by an airpump, as opposed to an internal filter with its motor.
> The Hydro series are top-of-the-line sponge filters,. They can be used with an airstone for better efficiency and quieter operation. The Hydro Mini is appropriate for a 5g tank. It's what I use. They come in a range of sizes up to 125g. Amazon.com: ATI HYDRO SPONGE FILTER MINI LUSTAR HS900 7 GALLON: Pet Supplies
> (I don't know about Hydor Pro filters)
> 
> The little filter that Tree recommends, I think can take an airstone (Is that right, Tree?). It would be fine in a 5g with just a Betta. At that price, you can't afford to build one.


doh, thats exactly the one I meant, the lustar hydros (posting pre-coffee is dangerous, folks). The pro line just has the coarser, more durable sponge. Though now that I look, I'm not sure the I actually exists in the pro line.. looks like just II through V.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> A sponge filter is driven by an airpump, as opposed to an internal filter with its motor.
> The Hydro series are top-of-the-line sponge filters,. They can be used with an airstone for better efficiency and quieter operation. The Hydro Mini is appropriate for a 5g tank. It's what I use. They come in a range of sizes up to 125g. Amazon.com: ATI HYDRO SPONGE FILTER MINI LUSTAR HS900 7 GALLON: Pet Supplies
> (I don't know about Hydor Pro filters)
> 
> The little filter that Tree recommends, I think can take an airstone (Is that right, Tree?). It would be fine in a 5g with just a Betta. At that price, you can't afford to build one.



I believe so, but it needs to be the thinner smaller air stone. the black thick ones I have did not fit. 

these might fit the filter I have: 









anything thicker will not fit


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> The little filter that Tree recommends, I think can take an airstone (Is that right, Tree?). It would be fine in a 5g with just a Betta. At that price, you can't afford to build one.


im sure i can make one for under 6 dollars. aquarium sponge is not that much money and the pvc wouldnt be much from home depot. plus you wouldnt have to wait the 2-3 weeks for shipping. im a real diy guy especially when i dont have to wait for shipping


----------

